
Wikimedia Sweden art map 'violated copyright' - chippy
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35969734
======
pklausler
Basically, this ruling makes it dangerous to post exterior photographs on the
web for free public access, at least in Sweden.

So where's the boundary of acceptability, then? Can one publish a book of
photographs? Are illustrated tourist guidebooks of Stockholm now contraband?
Can one share photographic prints with friends?

Would it not also have to apply to other representations, such as sketches,
watercolors, and descriptive prose?

What about photographs that are not in perfect focus?

